# American moving to Dubai



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I will be starting a new job in Dubai in the coming weeks, and my sister wants to move there too. Given how things have changed in the UAE within the past few months, I have a few questions.

How challenging do you think it will be for her to find a position - especially one that will sponsor her? She was a VP at a major bank with many years of experience, but she is obviously open to whatever opportunities present themselves.

How much time will she have to find a job? I've heard from the UAE Embassy here that she will automatically get a 30 day visa which she can extend another 30 days. After that she'll have to leave the country.

I've read the posts about the expat Oman runs - but how many times can she do that?

Thanks in advance for your advice and help!


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl said:


> I will be starting a new job in Dubai in the coming weeks, and my sister wants to move there too. Given how things have changed in the UAE within the past few months, I have a few questions.
> 
> How challenging do you think it will be for her to find a position - especially one that will sponsor her? She was a VP at a major bank with many years of experience, but she is obviously open to whatever opportunities present themselves.
> 
> ...


Banking has been badly hit here and still has not clean... so probably they will be firing more than hiring in the next few months. However, they are always looking for top people. If your sister has a good CV she does have a chance. Package been offered a lower than they use to be though.

Visa runs? As many as you want... some people have been doing this for two years or more. However, take into account that rules here change all the time.

Are you from Jersey? I used to live there (Princeton)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Klaus3974. I am from NJ! Mostly around the NYC area. I LOVE Princeton though. I will pass this information on, and will certainly keep my eye out for rule changes. My sis has been in sales and business development (mostly with banks), so I'm hoping that will translate into a decent position for her.

Thanks again for the invaluable information! Keep it coming.


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thanks Klaus3974. I am from NJ! Mostly around the NYC area. I LOVE Princeton though. I will pass this information on, and will certainly keep my eye out for rule changes. My sis has been in sales and business development (mostly with banks), so I'm hoping that will translate into a decent position for her.
> 
> Thanks again for the invaluable information! Keep it coming.


Important: tell your sister to market herself as manager/senior person with the ability to have people in charge. A few years of working experience in the US/Europe count a lot here. Otherwise she will be underpaid and Dubai is (still) an expensive city.

As her sister you will probably be able to sponsor her for a 90 days visa but that visa cannot be renew and you have to pay for it.
Get a Dubai visit visa for a family member

Visa runs is always the cheapest solution.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I would recommend she stay in the states and look for a job from there. I mean yes it doesnt hurt to come out and search, but right now, there are many people already on the ground, so competition is megastiff.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

*Great advice - thanks!*

I don't think 90 days will be enough to find a job these days. We're hopeful, but I think we'll opt for the Oman runs - cheap and not a limiting.

Thanks so much for the great advice.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

*Looking a job from the U.S.*



DXB-NY said:


> I would recommend she stay in the states and look for a job from there. I mean yes it doesnt hurt to come out and search, but right now, there are many people already on the ground, so competition is megastiff.


She's been doing a limited search from here (still in the U.S. for another month), but with no UAE address, we assumed that would make her less competitive, the thought being if she's already there a company would have to pay less for her.

I know there are a lot of people there looking for jobs, and I realize how bad our timing is, but it's not as though the market is great here either.

Thanks NYC!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah competition is very high here right now but also there's opportunity because many companies have been laying people off to hire other people to do the same job at half the salary because prior to this global downturn there were way too many overpaid people in Dubai and now this is being re-balanced in a way. This has been the case in sectors I am familiar with at least.

I moved here from Florida around last October and I know quite a few people who re-located to Abu Dhabi from Dubai and got new jobs there, most of these people still live in Dubai and drive to Abu Dhabi everyday to work so that's another potential market for jobs. It is a long drive but probably beats being unemployed.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

*Getting excited!*



jander13 said:


> yeah competition is very high here right now but also there's opportunity because many companies have been laying people off to hire other people to do the same job at half the salary because prior to this global downturn there were way too many overpaid people in Dubai and now this is being re-balanced in a way. This has been the case in sectors I am familiar with at least.
> 
> I moved here from Florida around last October and I know quite a few people who re-located to Abu Dhabi from Dubai and got new jobs there, most of these people still live in Dubai and drive to Abu Dhabi everyday to work so that's another potential market for jobs. It is a long drive but probably beats being unemployed.


Great idea Jander13 - and as I've said previously, thank you so much for taking the time to respond. This information is invaluable. 

As you said, a long commute beats unemployment and "visiting" Oman on a regular basis!

Thanks again.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

JerseyGirl said:


> Great idea Jander13 - and as I've said previously, thank you so much for taking the time to respond. This information is invaluable.
> 
> As you said, a long commute beats unemployment and "visiting" Oman on a regular basis!
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem at all, I go to Abu Dhabi myself regularly because we are trying to expand our business into Abu Dhabi and opened up a new branch recently. Abu Dhabi slowed down too but it is not affected as much as Dubai, She should research Abu Dhabi for sure.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

jander13 said:


> No problem at all, I go to Abu Dhabi myself regularly because we are trying to expand our business into Abu Dhabi and opened up a new branch recently. Abu Dhabi slowed down too but it is not affected as much as Dubai, She should research Abu Dhabi for sure.


I have passed the information on and she's on it. Thanks so much! Have a great week.


----------

